# [Réseau] perte de connexion -> DNS Free en rade (résolu)

## philoo

Bon,

je me doutais que ça allait pas durer longtemps aussi bien

je me casse une heure pour mater un film, je reviens sur l'ordi, plus moyen de naviguer

Donc je vérifie

je suis ne ETH - chez Free - FBX en routeur - Réseau: 192.168.1.0 - IP LAN FBX: 192.168.1.254

dans /etc/conf.d j'ai mis (je vérifie au cas où => c'est bon)

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.254" )
```

je lance un ifconfig => Ok, y a bien l'interface eth0 avec les paramètres ci-dessus

je fais un ping -c 4 127.0.0.1 => OK

je pingue la FBX => OK

je pingue les DNS (212.27.54.252 + 212.27.53.252) => OK

je pingue google.fr + free.fr + gentoo.org => KO "unknown host"

donc, grosso modo, c'est un problème de résolution de noms (quand je reboote, j'ai un message qui me dit "unable to set clock" puis "error name resolution")

je vérifie donc mes fichiers

etc/conf.d/hosts:

```
127.0.0.1 philoo-tuxman localhost
```

y a rien eu de changer

puis /etc/conf.d/hostname

```
HOSTNAME="philoo-tuxman"
```

là non plus y a rien eu de changer

je vois pas d'où cela vient

je reboote sous Windows XP => réseau OK (le contraire m'aurait étonné)

 :Idea:   :Idea:   A part le fait que j'ai installé Tor (rien configuré) et iptables (rien configuré), je vois pas trop???

Mais si c'est ça, pourquoi ça plante maintenant: ça fait plus de 5 heures que cela est fait, et j'ai déjà rebooté la bécane 2 ou 3 fois depuis!

Merci pour l'aide.Last edited by philoo on Sat Jul 26, 2008 7:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Le réseau Free est en rade depuis qq heures, ils ont de sérieux problèmes de routage, t'es pas le seul à ne plus avoir accès à Google et tout, j'en fais moi même partie  :Razz: 

Attend demain, ça ira sans doute mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## philoo

T'es sûr?

Et pourquoi sous Windows ça passe nikel?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: il s'avère que tu avais raison geekounet   :Razz:  - Free avait un problème sur ces serveurs DNS principaux   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  , les seuls qui étaient renseignés sur ma Gentoo, du coup ça passe pas, alors que sous Windows, j'avais plein d'autres DNS de rechange, du coup ça passe. Je sais pas pourquoi je ne les ai pas renseigne d'emblée lors de l'installation (je fais pas confiance au DHCP et c'est pour cette raison que je rentre toujours IP et DNS en dur), je vais actualiser cela vite fait bien fait!! 

Voilà du coup mon /etc.resolv.conf est complet maintenant et ressemble à cela:

```
nameserver 212.27.54.252

nameserver 212.27.53.252

nameserver 212.27.32.176

nameserver 212.27.32.177

nameserver 212.27.32.5

nameserver 212.27.32.6

nameserver 212.27.39.1

nameserver 212.27.39.2

nameserver 212.27.39.134

nameserver 212.27.39.135

mameserver 213.228.0.168

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220
```

Tous les serveurs de rechange répondent.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

Perso, j'utilise un petit pdnsd (proxy DNS qui fait du cache permanent) et c'est pratique quand ce genre de problème arrive.

Je garde également les IP d'OpenDNS dans un coin au cas où.

----------

## salamandrix

Desintegr >> ayant été confronté au problème, j'essaye de mettre en place pdnsd mais à priori j'ai un souci avec resolv.conf : celui-ci est généré automatiquement par dhcpd et en conséquence m'efface le "nameserve 127.0.0.1" pour remettre les serveurs DNS de chez free...

Pourtant j'ai bien ajouté "dns_servers_lo=( "127.0.0.1" )" dans /etc/conf.d/net.

Aurais-je loupé quelque chose ?

P.S. : j'ai suivi ce lien :

http://howto.wikia.com/wiki/Howto_setup_pdnsd_DNS_server_on_Gentoo_Linux

----------

## Desintegr

À rajouter dans /etc/conf.d/net :

```
dns_servers="127.0.0.1"

dhcp_eth0="nodns"
```

----------

## geekounet

Yavait pas que leur DNS qui était mort, mais aussi leur routage  :Wink: 

J'ai aussi mon propre serveur DNS à la maison, et impossible quand même pourtant de résoudre certains domaines comme ceux de Google (ma dédibox non plus n'y arrivait pas, et comme c'est aussi le réseau proxad là bas...), et pour l'accès à certains sites les paquets tournaient en rond d'après un ptit traceroute  :Razz: 

Bref, c'est revenu pendant la nuit oui, et tout va de nouveau bien  :Smile: 

----------

## salamandrix

Impeccable. Effectivement il me manquait le nodns sur eth0.

À priori cela semble tourner correctement.

Merci à toi.

Sinon juste deux petites questions par rapport à ton expérience : tu conseillerais pour le cache de pdnsd une taille de ? Et la seconde : sur le temps de validité sur l'association ip/nom de domaine, tu conseillerais (min_ttl et max_ttl ) ?

----------

## Desintegr

J'ai mis un cache de 2M (valeur par défaut), je pense que c'est largement suffisant :

 - un enregistrement DNS ne prend que quelques octets

 - je fréquente souvent les mêmes sites

Comme minttl, j'ai mis 15 min et maxttl, j'ai laissé 1 semaine (valeur par défaut). Normalement les enregistrements DNS ont tous une durée de vie. minttl et maxttl sont juste là pour s'assurer qu'un enregistrement reste un minimum de temps dans le cache et qu'il ne reste pas trop longtemps non plus.

Jusque là, je n'ai jamais eu de problème.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je me répète mais sous Gentoo on ne modifie pas /etc/résolv.conf soit-même,

Y'a une options speciale de /etc/conf.d/net pour ça :

```
dns_servers="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"
```

Perso j'ai les DNS d'OpenDNS, ceux de Fee merdes trop.

----------

## jerep6

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perso j'ai les DNS d'OpenDNS, ceux de Fee merdes trop.

 

Quel est le comportement de ton navigateur quand tu tapes des mots de recherche dans la barre d'adresse ?

Depuis que je suis passé à openDNS je suis redirigé vers cette page : http://guide.opendns.com/?url=MOTCLE, alors qu'avant j'avais le droit à "j'ai de la chance de google" (comportement de Firefox).

J'ai essayé différentes solutions trouvées sur le net, mais aucune ne fonctionne.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je m'identifie chez OpenDNS grâce a mon IP fixe (marche aussi avec un reverse DNS) et là je peut régler mes options et retrouver le comportement d'un serveur DNS simple.

----------

## jerep6

Quelles sont les options à activer / désactiver pour avoir le comportement d'un serveur DNS simple ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Toutes  :Very Happy:  Sauf le Dynamic IP Update si tu n'a pas d'IP fixe (dans ce cas il faudra aussi un client genre inadyn).

Tu peut garder les stats aussi.

----------

## philoo

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Je me répète mais sous Gentoo on ne modifie pas /etc/résolv.conf soit-même,
> 
> Y'a une options speciale de /etc/conf.d/net pour ça :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

et on peut en rentrer autant que l'on veut??

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je ne sait pas, en tout cas je viens d'essayer avec quatre et ça marche.

----------

